# Besides cigars or alcohol...........you can't live without ________



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine is MILK!!! I love milk. A nice cold glass at night sometimes won't be enough, I'll drink two or three just to feel good! No ice in milk though, I hate that.

So how about you, what is the food/drink YOU can't live without!?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Women and money not necessarily in that order LOL


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Hahahhahahha, I just got married Dave, so I can say without hesitation.... I'll take the cash, LOL


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm trying to cut back, but I love Monster low-carb energy drinks. I've been known to drink several and then wonder why my heart was racing. I swear those things could cause a heart attack, but they're tasty, low in calories, and have a nice kick.


----------



## hilasmos (Apr 23, 2010)

Chocolate milk. Some people tell me grown men shouldn't drink it, but I don't care. I want some several times a day.


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Id have a hard time living without meat. A good steak on a sunny summer day...


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Pron... Oh, and McDonald's... lol


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Raspberry Sherbert*


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hot sauce. I love me some spice!


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

SmoknTaz said:


> Hot sauce. I love me some spice!


me too  this particular one http://narkiewiczabroad.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/hot-pepper.jpg


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Coffee. My body does not function properly in the morning if I havent had a few cups. Cannot get myself going without it. Get out of bed & the coffees going before anything else.:hc:cf


----------



## dubgeek (Jun 25, 2010)

I second the coffee need. I'm drinking coffee throughout the day, if I don't, things don't get done. :hc


----------



## Emdee (Jun 16, 2010)

coffee is as vital as air and water lol


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

Coffee in the morning, tall men anytime and my motorcycle.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Coffee in the morning, & Sweet Tea...


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Coffee, pork, olive oil, tomatoes...


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

coffee.....red meat........coffee........Philly sports........coffee.......my family...and did I mention coffee???:help:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

On a regular basis I can't really do without bananas. I started incorporating them as a healthy mid-day snack a few months back and now my day just feels off if I don't eat one. 

Also, if I don't have baked macaroni and cheese at least once in a month then I go nuts.

btw ... dubgeek now has my favorite avatar on the forum ... too bad it's so dang tiny. LOL


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Barbeque...chicken, ribs, brisket, pulled pork...anything...I must have it lol


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Espresso. Pork. hot sauce.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

internet(yes I am hooked) I love to read random things.

red meat- I prefer porterhouse

tater tot casserole!(with sausage mixed with the hamburger!)

my wife

Tea

sex(but im still young:whip


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Probably soda and fast food.
Though, I should probably stop my late night taco bell runs and waffle house trips.
Ohhh college.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mexican food! (taco bell not included)


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sweet Tea

Vaj

College football


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sweet Tea
> 
> Vaj
> 
> College football


Ditto on the College Football


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

My manhood. I don't think I could live with myself if I was not a man. Plus I like to pee standing up. :banana: hahaha.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bhxhhcz said:


> My manhood. I don't think I could live with myself if I was not a man. Plus I like to pee standing up. :banana: hahaha.


State the obvious why not? LMAO. ound:ound:ound:
You'd end up looking like this!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Sweet Tea
> 
> Vaj
> 
> College football


Sweet Tea and College football.

GO HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

FOOTBALL


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Coffee in the morning, sweets after a meal, and music anytime !

YouTube - ‪Nickelback - Figured You Out‬‎


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm with most of you..coffee..I need a stimulant and fiber..( jump on that one Don ) red meat, Mexican Food, BBQ, Diet Caffeine Free Pepsi and vacations. Without these I'm a dead man.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Coffee coffee and more coffee........BTW did I mention Coffee.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Cigary said:


> ... and vacations. Without these I'm a dead man.


Good call. If I don't see the mountains once a year or so I feel like something in me dies a little. lol


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

codykrr said:


> internet(yes I am hooked) I love to read random things.
> 
> red meat- I prefer porterhouse
> 
> ...


Ditto on the Internet and that also goes for my wife and kids as well. They don't know what to do if the cable modem goes out


----------

